# My MIL



## Ken N Tx (Nov 5, 2019)

My MIL turned 99 today!!!!


----------



## Keesha (Nov 5, 2019)

Happy Birthday Kens Mother in Law 
She looks GREAT!!!


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 5, 2019)

What a sweetheart!

Enjoy


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 5, 2019)

Wishing her many more years of health and happiness.


----------



## toffee (Nov 5, 2019)

woweee she looks good ..happy birthday x


----------



## terry123 (Nov 5, 2019)

Great pic, Ken. She is a good looking lady!


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Nov 5, 2019)

This lady deserves roses.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 5, 2019)

Happy Birthday:


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2019)

*Happy Birthday  ken's Ma-in-law........ ..you're looking greeeeaaatttt!!!*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 5, 2019)

Wow  ...  Just beautiful!


----------



## twinkles (Nov 5, 2019)

she sure doesnt look 99----happy birthday kens mil


----------



## 911 (Nov 5, 2019)

That’s awesome!!! Happy Birthday, Grandma.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 5, 2019)

Beautiful picture.  Thanks for sharing that!
You both look great, in the ways that matter.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 5, 2019)

Wow, she looks great!

When people reach over 90, the question comes up about their lifestyle.  Can you tell us more about her?  I think longevity is 50% good genes and the rest is lifestyle, diet, and luck.  Does her family have good genes for longevity?


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 5, 2019)

*Happy Birthday to Ken's MIL     ❤*


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 5, 2019)

Happy Birthday MIL of Ken...You look lovely!


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 5, 2019)

She is beautiful, doesn't at all look 99! ...early 80s at the very most.
And she must be a sweetheart if her SIL cares enough to share her wonderful day!


----------



## Catlady (Nov 5, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> She is beautiful, doesn't at all look 99! ...early 80s at the very most.
> And she must be a sweetheart if her SIL cares enough to share her wonderful day!


Yes, there goes the stereotype about the evil mother-in-law.  I had a friend that loved his MIL a heck of a lot more than his own mother.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 5, 2019)

Wow,your Mother in law looks fantastic! Happy birthday,have a great day.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 6, 2019)

PVC said:


> Wow, she looks great!
> 
> When people reach over 90, the question comes up about their lifestyle.  Can you tell us more about her?  I think longevity is 50% good genes and the rest is lifestyle, diet, and luck.  Does her family have good genes for longevity?


Yes they do.. Many in the upper 80s and 90s..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 6, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> And she must be a sweetheart if her SIL cares enough to share her wonderful day!


We are her caregivers for the past 5 years..
Took her out to the Casino and supper..
.


----------

